# Is anyone free to look at a horse for me?



## Spyda (14 July 2017)

See one I like but would like an opinion before I drive up.


----------



## racebuddy (14 July 2017)

have replied in forum , were is the horse based in Lancashire ? pm if you would prefer , I could maybe help


----------



## Spyda (14 July 2017)

racebuddy said:



			have replied in forum , were is the horse based in Lancashire ? pm if you would prefer , I could maybe help
		
Click to expand...

Hi, have PMd you. xx


----------



## Spyda (15 July 2017)

Bump.


----------



## Carrots&Mints (18 July 2017)

send me a pm if you like? im in Lancashire


----------



## Spyda (18 July 2017)

Hi, thanks all. Sadly I was too slow and the horse has found another home. But many thanks. I'll keep looking! xx


----------



## PoppyAnderson (21 July 2017)

What you looking for? I've just been horse shopping and know every single horse on the open market in the north west!


----------



## Parly (28 July 2017)

PoppyAnderson said:



			What you looking for? I've just been horse shopping and know every single horse on the open market in the north west!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh.. you might regret having said that cos I'm on the hunt and will come back to you shortly.


----------

